# dateien per batch umbenennen



## jotabota (8. August 2011)

hallo leute, 
ich brauche eine batch datei, die sich auf einen bestimmten Pfad konzentriert, sagen wir mal C:\\ und bei allen *.txt dateien, die sich auf diesem Ordner befinden und deren Dateiname aus einem Namen und einem einser besteht den einser weglöscht: Ich gebe ein Beispiel:

*Hosen1.txt* sollte zu *Hosen.txt* unbenannt werden

es ist dringend, bitte helft mir!


----------



## javaDeveloper2011 (14. August 2011)

Hilft dir villeicht das hier?


----------



## deepthroat (16. August 2011)

Hi.

Ja, du brauchst eine For Schleife wie javaDeveloper2011 vorschlägt.

Dazu noch ein bißchen Stringmanipulation: 

http://www.dostips.com/DtTipsStringManipulation.php#Snippets.Remove

Und verzögerte Variablenexpansion: http://www.robvanderwoude.com/variableexpansion.php

Das sollte genügen.

Gruß


----------



## buliwyf (10. Februar 2012)

oder ganz einfach so


```
ren Hosen1.txt  Hosen.txt
```

natuerlich kannst du auch (solltest du) den Pfad anpassen zur datei....


----------



## deepthroat (10. Februar 2012)

buliwyf hat gesagt.:


> oder ganz einfach so
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


6. Setzen. Thema verfehlt. ;-]

Gruß


----------



## buliwyf (10. Februar 2012)

*lol*
Das hab ich wohl glatt ueberflogen....das eigtl. Anliegen hahahaaa
naaaaja

lg


----------

